# Is angel eyes safe?



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

:bysmilie: Ok.. i would like to get rid of Sade's tear stains and i am not certain how... my groomer said to use angel eyes which is some kinda powder i think i put in her food or water... is that safe? what do you suggest i use to remove her tear stains?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, Angel Eyes is safe. Just be sure to give the amount recommended for the size of your dog on the side of the bottle. We have had great success with Angel Eyes. Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Also, depending upon your dog's age, it may be unnecessary to treat the tear staining. My vet suggested I wait to treat until Bonnie was about a year old, when all teething had stopped.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-good point Linda!  NO sense in starting until all the teething is done- :thumbsup: 



> Also, depending upon your dog's age, it may be unnecessary to treat the tear staining. My vet suggested I wait to treat until Bonnie was about a year old, when all teething had stopped.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is an antibiotic.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I ask two vets about it and both said it's ok to use. It worked wonders for Zoey's tear stain.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Angels Eyes and Angels Glow both work great. Chico seems to like Angels Eyes a bit more.


----------



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

> Also, depending upon your dog's age, it may be unnecessary to treat the tear staining. My vet suggested I wait to treat until Bonnie was about a year old, when all teething had stopped.[/B]


ok thanks... Sade has an appt on fri to get some vaccanations. I will ask him if it is ok for her to use them. She just turned 4 months on the 12th of march.


----------

